# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Laptop Samsung chính thức chính thức chính thức có mặt tại VN rồi nè!!!

## lolem19

sau một thời gian ra mắt rình rang và rầm rộ với chương trình khuyến mãi cực khủng, samsung đã chính thức ra mắt laptop tại vn rồi nè! ham quá ham! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
theo như tui biết nha, bữa thứ 6 tuần rồi, samsung tổ chức họp báo ra mắt 4 dòng sản phẩm laptop đầu tiên bán ở vn đó! hè hè![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## saolaikhong

hôm trước tớ đi xem laptop, đang định đổi 1 con mới, thì có thấy laptop samsung kieu dáng cũng khá ok, nhưng tính năng thì ko biết có mạnh không ta??? bạn giải thích cho mình xem nhé??

----------


## GMXV

samsung lại có bán laptop nữa ah? mới hen, dạo này đi đâu cũng thấy banner samsung quá trời, bạn có hình ảnh và thông tin gì của laptop ko vậy cho mình xem tí

----------


## encomvn

@francaise: bạn xem những thông tin mà mình viết dưới đây nhé.

----------


## Tienichtours

*samsung r480 - lôi cuốn bên ngoài, mạnh mẽ bên trong*

điểm nổi bật của mtxt samsung r480 là thiết kế toc (giao thoa màu sắc) với vỏ bọc nhạt màu dần, vân chữ s chìm trong suốt đầy lôi cuốn bên ngoài. bên trong, bộ nhớ ddr3 cùng bộ vi xử lý intel® core™ i5 đời mới nhất giúp nâng cao 30% hoạt động của máy so với ddr2. đặc biệt, sự kết hợp giữa màn hình led hd tỉ lệ 16:9 cùng card đồ họa mới nhất nvidia geforce gt 330m 1gb giúp r480 phát huy tối đa khả năng xử lý và hiển thị hình ảnh, mang lại những trải nghiệm giải trí mới cho người sử dụng.  ngoài ra, dòng sản phẩm này còn cho phép người dùng sạc pin cho hầu hết các thiết bị di động từ cổng nối usb ngay cả khi tắt máy.

----------


## bebannha

*samsung r430 - tận hưởng công việc, hưởng thụ cuộc sống*

mẫu mtxt samsung r430 nổi bật với những tính năng ưu việt kết hợp thiết kế đầy khác biệt. được chế tạo dựa trên sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa khả năng hoạt động cao (bộ nhớ ddr3, card đồ họa nvidia geforce 310m, bộ vi xử lý intel® core™ 2 duovà sắp tới là intel® core™ i3…) và tiện ích (màn hình led hd 16:9, ổ quang super multi dual layer…), r430 thực sự mang lại cho người sử dụng cảm giác dễ chịu và hài lòng. thêm vào đó, máy còn được thiết kế với lớp vỏ bọc đen và những họa tiết vân kim cương, hoặc với lớp màu bạc nhạt dần, không chỉ thời trang mà còn tôn thêm nét mạnh mẽ, tạo ấn tượng nổi bật cho người sử dụng.

----------


## skygame

*samsung r428* 

với bộ vi xử lý intel® core™ i3-330m hay pentium dual core, mtxt samsung r428 mang đến những tính năng mạnh mẽ phục vụ cho công việc và giải trí của bạn. màn hình led tiết kiệm năng lượng, pin 6 cell làm việc bền bỉ, wireless 802.11bg/n kết nối mọi lúc mọi nơi, chức năng failsafe chống trộm, giải pháp khôi phục dữ liệu sẽ hỗ trợ người dùng giải quyết công việc một cách nhanh chóng. công nghệ gia công chất lượng cao của r428 còn có khả năng giảm trầy xước, giúp cho bề ngoài của máy luôn sáng bóng.

----------


## hvu45678

*samsung n150*

điềm nổi bật của mtxt samsung n150 là thiết kế không đường nối cùng với vẻ ngoài mỏng nhẹ nhưng chắc chắn, tạo phong cách thời trang di động. bộ vi xử lý intel® atom™ n450 1.66ghz công nghệ mới nhất cùng bộ nhớ ddr2 1gb giúp máy vận hành tốt trong hệ điều hành window 7 mà microsoft khuyến nghị sử dụng cho máy tính. đặc biệt hơn, với thời lượng pin lên đến 11,5 giờ và ổ cứng dung lượng lớn 160gb, n150 phù hợp với tất cả nhu cầu giải trí di động của người sử dụng. việc tích hợp webcam 0.3 mp cùng công nghệ không dây tiên tiến 802.11bg/n & bluetooth 2.1 trong n150 giúp máy tính tăng khả năng kết nối mạng và kết nối dữ liệu mọi lúc, mọi nơi. n150 còn có màn hình 10.1” chống phản quang giảm thiểu việc màn hình bị lóa.

----------


## abcbody

ah, nhìn con n150 mình nhớ ra rồi, năm ngoái mình đi xem ctr kiến tạo tương lai, mình có thấy con mini giong n150 của samsung, không biết có phài con này ko ah nha [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## zimmypro88

cn vừa qua, mới đi dạo qua các cửa hàng laptop, thấy được may tính samsung rồi, nhìn cũng khá đẹp đấy[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

